# Finally saw a herd from the stand!



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 2, 2005)

Man, I hope you don't have any food plots!
We lost a bunch of $$$ last year to a hole in the fence and some cows!
If it ever happens again, we're having a humongus bar-b-que!  

Btw how many did you shoot?


----------



## bubbabuck (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## Buzz (Nov 2, 2005)

Well you do hunt in Heard County don't you?


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 2, 2005)

Years ago I had a nice food plot in the corner of a field...  I mean it was NICE and green!

I drove all the way down from Canton that night, arrived just in time to hunt that morning.  At daylight I heard something coming through the woods..  I got ready for action...  I soon caught movement to my right in the hardwood bottom and out into the field stepped "Sugar" and "Lightening".  My uncles horses. 

I told him shortly, that red meat was red meat to me and that I had too much money tied up in my food plot, stand, travel time, etc... To just sit and watch horse's eat it up! 

He understood... and kept them in the fence.

Here would be my answer to your problem.    Starting with the little on on the left.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 2, 2005)

Jim, where is your stump?


----------



## Georgiaastro (Nov 2, 2005)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> Jim, where is your stump?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 2, 2005)

dang! not a buck in the crowd....


----------



## Dub (Nov 2, 2005)

That's when slingshots come in mighty handy............


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Man, I hope you don't have any food plots!
> We lost a bunch of $$$ last year to a hole in the fence and some cows!
> If it ever happens again, we're having a humongus bar-b-que!
> 
> Btw how many did you shoot?



look to the left top of the pic and notice a fine food plot that was only a couple of weeks old when I took this


----------



## j_seph (Nov 2, 2005)

*What*

Ifn thats what deer look like...........then I have been letting some biguns walk in Stephens county


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 2, 2005)

Would anyone noticed if one was missing?     Can you imagine the backstraps you are passing up.


----------



## raghorn (Nov 2, 2005)

Better line up some draggin' help.............


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 2, 2005)

I Smell Steak On The Grill!


----------



## Woody (Nov 2, 2005)

I see at least one shooter in the bunch.


----------



## Hal (Nov 2, 2005)

Black Panthers?


----------



## short stop (Nov 3, 2005)

i think I'd pass on them big 'ens , but that littlin  woud be mighty temptin   I do know a feela who is not a hunter at all , he had a .22  rifle and was shooting above some cows in his yard ''to scare'em off !!!  Yeah he hits a big  angus hefer right in the back . ---$$$$$$$ it cost him


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 3, 2005)

short stop said:
			
		

> i think I'd pass on them big 'ens , but that littlin  woud be mighty temptin   I do know a feela who is not a hunter at all , he had a .22  rifle and was shooting above some cows in his yard ''to scare'em off !!!  Yeah he hits a big  angus hefer right in the back . ---$$$$$$$ it cost him


 How does one "accidently" hit a big angus?


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 3, 2005)

Beef.....its whats for dinner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2005)

Ribeyes-they`re good for you!


----------



## short stop (Nov 3, 2005)

Delton  the guy felt so bad near tears --he actually  thought  he could save  the cow and was calling  a VET  ''It had been shot in the back bone --  FOR CRYING OUT LOUD ''-- I finished her off for him . The farmer  drove up  just as I  was  putting my gun up ,I explained the situation ---- he wasnt happy  but the fella  paid him for the cow .I  got some of those   nice steaks , I was glad to help  out


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 3, 2005)

holy cow(s) batman


----------



## dutchman (Nov 5, 2005)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> Jim, where is your stump?



You oughta be ashamed of yourself, WJ.  

Jim, you had a pretty good quartering away shot on the one second from the right. Shoulda took him. But just think of what they'll look like next year!


----------



## RThomas (Nov 5, 2005)

Must have really made you mad when those cows ate up all your corn.


----------



## Racor (Nov 5, 2005)

About 10-12 years ago in Athens County, OH I was at the local deer check-in station and some guys pull up in an old pickup. Yep you guessed it. There in the back was about a 600Lb guernsy field dressed and ready for check in!   

Not certain if it was some locals playing a joke or what but as I pulled from the parking lot my eyes popped out of my head seeing that cow in the back of the truck!   

My brother went by there a few hours later and told me it was the owner of the place sending a cow to be prepared for the weekend BBQ and the store owner already had a few pigs going into the pit that night.

I missed that BBQ. My brother didn't!


----------

